# Blumenerde in den Ufergraben?? (habe keinen Mutterboden mehr) geht das??



## Vespabesitzer (13. Okt. 2008)

Hallo,..
vielfach diskutiert und sicherlich ist Mutterboden (mit etwas Blumenerde) die beste Lösung.
Ich habe aber keinen Mutterboden mehr (nur mit vielen spitzen kleinen Steinen), der soll da aber nicht rein,

*Es geht um den Ufergraben ala´ NG,*

Bei uns gibt es Blumenerde Säcke, 40Liter a 1,89 Euro,.. ( von daher sind 15-20 Säcke  keine grosse Investition und es geht nicht um die Kosten).
ABER?! ist das wirklich so schlau ??   Blumenerde permanent unter Wasser ?? ( Ufergraben ist ja vom Teich "nährstofftechnisch" getrennt, aber steht immer voll Wasser).

Soll ich den Ufergraben komplett mit Blumen-erde voll packen, (ggf. noch 30% Sand dabei),.. oder gammelt mir das auf Dauer eher alles wech,..
( die Frage ist mehr "Pfanzentechnisch",..  oder "Erd´kunde"mässig)

Mutterboden rankarren, ist nicht ganz so einfach (mir geht es jetzt eigentlich so wie Annett   )

danke für schnelle Tipps,.. die Woche sollen die Pflanzen noch rein

mfG. Micha


----------



## Clovere (13. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Blumenerde in den Ufergraben?? (habe keinen Mutterboden mehr) geht das??*

Hallo Micha
mit Blumenerde oder Mutterboden gibst du den Algen ordentlich Nahrung. Pflanzen sollen ja im Teich nicht nur gut aussehen, sondern auch Schadstoffe abbauen und den Algen Nährstoffe entziehen.

Gruss

Elmar


----------



## Vespabesitzer (13. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Blumenerde in den Ufergraben?? (habe keinen Mutterboden mehr) geht das??*

Hallo Elmar,..

hmm,. noe eigentlich nicht   es geht ja um den Ufergraben (ala NG) der ist vom Hauptteich durch einen Damm mit Ufermatte getrennt.

mir geht es mehr um das "Verhalten" von Blumenerde, permanent unter Wasser (Wasser im Ufergraben)

mfG. MIcha


----------



## koiundteich (13. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Blumenerde in den Ufergraben?? (habe keinen Mutterboden mehr) geht das??*

Hallo Micha,
ich rate Dir von dieser Lösung ab. Ich würde Dir Vorschlagen den kompletten Ufergraben mit gewaschenem Kiesel mittlerer Größe zu befüllen und die Pflanzen dort ohne Erde einzusetzen. Habe das selber bei mir und bei den Kunden immer so praktiziert und sehr gute Erfolge gehabt. Der Vorteil vom Kies ist auch noch die Filterleistung und damit verbundenen Schadstoffabbau. Erde fängt irgendwann an zu gammeln (ist auch immer vorgedüngt) wenn sie ständig unter Wasser ist.
mit freundlichen Grüßen aus dem Münsterland
Dirk
www.mein-schoener-teich.com


----------



## Eugen (13. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Blumenerde in den Ufergraben?? (habe keinen Mutterboden mehr) geht das??*

Hi Micha,

von reiner Blumenerde würde ich abraten, weil :
a) diese aus einem hohen Torfanteil besteht,der dir aufschwimmt
b) speziell für Gartenblumen gedüngt ist

Wenn schon kein Mutterboden zur Verfügung steht, mische Sand und Blumenerde (3:1) und decke alles mit Sand ab.

Ideal ist das nicht,aber es sollte gehen.
Einen meiner Minis habe ich so "bestückt" und das Pflanzenwachstum lies nicht zu wünschen übrig.
Am WE habe ich meine Minis ausgelichtet und auch das Substrat näher untersucht, da war nach 4 Monaten nix vergammelt oder verfault.

@Dirk
Was verstehst du unter Schadstoffe im Wasser


----------



## HaMaKi (13. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Blumenerde in den Ufergraben?? (habe keinen Mutterboden mehr) geht das??*

Hi Micha,

wie wär's denn, wenn Du den vorhandenen Mutterboden (den mit den vielen kleinen spitzen Steinen) mit Sand vermischst? Vielleicht kann man die meisten Steine anschliessend aussieben? Falls das nicht klappt; gibt es denn nirgends eine Kiesgrube in der Umgebung? Dort erhält man Mutterboden recht günstig. Wäre echt schade, so kurz vor'm Abschluss am letzen Arbeitsschritt hängen zu bleiben. Drücke Dir Daumen!

Gruß  Marita

huch - sehe gerade Eugen war schneller; Blumenerde-Sand-Gemisch finde ich auch gut und könnte was werden.


----------



## Annett (13. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Blumenerde in den Ufergraben?? (habe keinen Mutterboden mehr) geht das??*

Hallo Micha.

"Letztens" hatten wir jemanden, dem die ganzen Pflanzen durch den Einsatz von Komposterde eingegangen sind.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/17816)
Versuch Dir "irgendwie/irgendwo" guten Mutterboden zu organisieren. Wir sind im Endeffekt auch fündig geworden..... ein "Fuffi" und wir hatten mehr als genug. 

Billige Blumenerde besteht vorwiegend aus organischem Material (im Gegensatz zu Mutterboden) und wird Dir durch den Luftabschluß vergammeln und dadurch ähnlich wie die oben erwähnte Komposterde wirken.  

Sieben ist eine gute Idee... wir waren zu 3 und waren nach nicht mal 1m³ richtig fertig! Ich weiß ja nicht, wieviel Micha braucht...... bei uns waren es zwei Siebvorgänge - erst grob und dann nochmal feiner.
Neben spitzen Steinen gab es jede Menge Scherben.
Der Kauf der neuen Muttererde war im Endeffekt wesentlich günstiger. Auch für unsere Knochen und die unseres besten Kumpels.  



Sorry Dirk,

aber solche Antworten kommen, wenn man den Unterschied zwischen einem UFERgraben und einem FILTERgraben noch nicht richtig verstanden hat.
Der Ufergraben hat nullkomma garnichts mit der Filterung des Teiches zu tun. 

Hier mal 6 Bildchen in chronologischer Reihenfolge von meinem Teich samt UFERgraben, der tatsächlich mit Muttererde befüllt ist. Es gibt nämlich genug Pflanzen, die nur dort ein ansehnliches Bild ihrer selbst abgeben.
#1 #2 #3 #4 #5 #6 

Leider kostet es Zeit, sich in die Materie einzuarbeiten.... Ein Ufergraben ist nun mal was völlig anderes als ein Filtergraben. 
Und selbst letzteren sollte man, wenn man denn schon nach NG baut NICHT mit Kies befüllen, denn der muss irgendwann gereinigt werden.
Wird sicher ein netter Spaß, da der Filtergraben ohne Vorabscheidung direkt samt Schmutzfracht vom Teich gespeißt wird. 
Vermutlich meinst Du einen bewachsenen Bodenfilter mit guter Vorabscheidung - aber das würde in diesem Thema mit Sicherheit viiiel zu weit führen und hat schon lange nichts mehr mit Michas Frage zu tun.
Sorry, Micha.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (14. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Blumenerde in den Ufergraben?? (habe keinen Mutterboden mehr) geht das??*

Nabend,..  

Bei uns gibt es leider keine Kiesgruben,.. ich habe/hatte ja so schon meine Schwierigkeitem einfachen Lehmsand zu besorgen,..
(hierzu nur kurz: im FILTERGRABEN habe ich meinen Rheinsand genommen und reinen Lehm (100% aus der Tüte) beigemischt),..

Was die Blumenerde für den UFERGRABEN angeht,.. habe ich ersteinmal die Säcke NICHT angerührt und 3 Groß-Gärtnerrein aufgesucht..

Die Dritte konnte mir "sowas" wie Mutterboden verkaufen,..
(sollte 1m^3 auch nur 22 Euro kosten,.. habe dann ersteinmal ca. 200 Liter in Baustoffwannen mitgenommen,.. für 6 Euro  )

Dieser "Mutterboden" sollte ein Art "Oberboden" sein,.. (hat auch einiges an Lehm und Sand,... sieht garnicht sooo schlecht aus).

Es hat sich aber heraus gestellt, dass auch da teilweise spitze Steine und ca. pro 20Liter Eimer IMMER EINE SCHERBE zu finden war,..
habe darauf hin bis heute abend 2x80l Baukübel von Hand durchgesiebt (immer in der Hand zerrieben,,.. :crazy   ehwau,.. sch**ss Arbeit ist ja derzeit nicht trocken zu sieben möglich),..
machte aber Sinn,.. habe auch noch 2 rostige Nägel :evil gefunden,...

Noch ist die Erde nicht im Ufergraben,.. werde morgen schauen, ob ích auch noch an anderer Quelle (ca.20km entfernt) glücklicher werde,..
das Sieben mit einem Gitter mit Loch 1x1cm ist mir doch auf dauer etwas zu nervig...

Aber Mutterboden (ob toll oder nicht) scheint mir das richtige zu sein... (ich brauche auch weniger als 1m^3)

somit sollen ENDLICH am Wochenende die Pflanzen in den Ufergraben.
PS: Marita,.. die Pflanzen AUF dem Damm habe ich letztes Wochenende gesetzt..  

mfG. Micha


----------



## HaMaKi (15. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Blumenerde in den Ufergraben?? (habe keinen Mutterboden mehr) geht das??*



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> ..Sieben ist eine gute Idee... wir waren zu 3 und waren nach nicht mal 1m³ richtig fertig!





			
				Vespabesitzer schrieb:
			
		

> ..Noch ist die Erde nicht im Ufergraben,.. werde morgen schauen, ob ích auch noch an anderer Quelle (ca.20km entfernt) glücklicher werde,..
> das Sieben mit einem Gitter mit Loch 1x1cm ist mir doch auf dauer etwas zu nervig...


...mh, war wohl doch nicht die Bombenidee :? 



			
				Vespabesitzer schrieb:
			
		

> somit sollen ENDLICH am Wochenende die Pflanzen in den Ufergraben.
> PS: Marita,.. die Pflanzen AUF dem Damm habe ich letztes Wochenende gesetzt..
> mfG. Micha



Dann aber Biiilllder


----------



## Redlisch (15. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Blumenerde in den Ufergraben?? (habe keinen Mutterboden mehr) geht das??*

Hiho,

also ich habe meinen Ufergraben mit lemigen Aushub welchen ich noch hatte wieder aufgefüllt. Dazu 3 Karren Kompost und einen halben Sack Torf.

Lange 17m, Breite 40cm und Tiefe ca. 50cm.

Die Pflanzen sind dieses Jahr super gewachsen und haben sich teilweise ordentlich vermehrt.

Im Graben steht bei vollem Teich ca. 5 cm Wasser, Algen gab es keine. 

Also es muss kein Mutterboden sein.

Axel


----------



## Vespabesitzer (16. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Blumenerde in den Ufergraben?? (habe keinen Mutterboden mehr) geht das??*

@Axel,.. schön das du wieder "online" bist  

=> so, habe jetzt mein Ufergraben-Erde Problem wohl "im Griff" :beeten 

Ich habe im "Essener-Süden" den angeblich besten Mutterboden den man kriegen kann :crazy  gefunden.

(ist im Gegensatz zum ersten Kauf, nicht so dunkel, eher sandiger, feiner Lehm und biologische Reststücke wie Wurzeln..)
Super gesiebt, den konnte ich so aus dem Auto gekarrt, in den Ufergraben kippen ,.. 

Ich werde dann aus der ersten Lieferung noch was einfüllen und zusammen mit meinem Sand, werde ich dann auf jedenfall
von der Menge auch am Wochenende mit dem Ufergraben fertig sein.

@Marita,.. da sind die Bilder aber noch nicht so "spannend" die Pflanzen sind ja sehr rückläufig und daher recht mikrig.
mein Ufergraben ist ja nur auf 1/3 vom Teich, das andere 1/3 sind Ufermatten mit Taschen, die werde ich aber erst nächstes Jahr gepflanzen.
(das restliche 1/3 ist der Steeg und die Wasserfall-Ecke)
Im Moment ist der Teich (erwartungsgemäss :beeten ) "schön Grün",.. habe daher meinen Screenmatic 18 doch noch angeschmissen..

PS: vom Axel würde ich aber auch gerne aktuelle Bilder sehen,.  

Thanks soweit an alle,.. mfG.
Micha


----------

